# LM2917-8pins:  con convertidor frecuencia/tensión



## yopicuo (Jun 2, 2008)

hola, he estado leyendo en el foro varios post relacionados con el Lm2917, pero la mayoría son para hacer tacómetros. El caso es que estoy haciendo un medidor de pulso cardiaco, el cual básicamente consta de una primera etapa preamplificadora (mediante un amplificador de instrumentación), una segunda etapa que sería el Lm2917-8 (para convertir la frecuencia de pulso a un nivel proporcional de tensión) y por último un visualizador, mediante en Lm3914 y unos leds. Alimento todo el circuito con una pila de 9v.

En estado de reposo una persona tiene aproximadamente entre 50/60 latidos por minuto (si no es deportista) esto viene a ser una frecuencia de 0.8Hz, y por ejemplo para 120 latidos/minuto la frecuencia es de 2Hz. Según el datasheet, debo ajustar el condensador situado en la patilla 2, en base a la frecuencia máxima de trabajo según:fmax=i2/c1*Vcc (i2 es del orden de 170uA), y por otro lado una forma rápida de diseño es VOUT = fIN x VCC x R1 x C1.

Bueno, ya he explicado todo el problema, perdonen si ha sido largo pero quería explicarlo bien y así situarlos. El asunto es que a esa frecuencia el integrado no hace absolutamente nada, ni se entera, además comienza a recalentarse al cabo de unos minutos ( he revisado y desmontado esta etapa del circuito un par de veces y siempre lo mismo), el integrado solo va bien y sin problemas a frecuencias elevadas, en concreto a partir 1kHz y siguiendo el montaje propuesto por el fabricante. Comentar que con los electrodos conectados al torso se captan del orden de microvoltios, y la etapa amplificadora lleva dicho pulso a 10mv, que es la entrada para el lm2917.

Alguien me podría ayudarme a hacer bien el diseño, para frecuencias bajas, empleando el lm2917 de 8 pins y el de 14pins.

Bueno un saludo y gracias. 
(perdonen si se me he extendido demasiado)


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 4, 2008)

La frecuencia de los pulsos cardiacos la podrias elevar proporcionalmente con algun 555 o integrado, la verdad es q no tengo nbada en mente.
y si no, podrias utilizar directamente un 555 en monostable (creo q esa configuracion es la q a cada pulso de entrada da un pulso de salida, con una cierta longitud, simula convertir el pulso en voltaje) y luego a la salida del 555 le conectas el vumetro digital o analogico.

si consigo algo mas t lo posteo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 4, 2008)

La conversión pulsos-tension la puedes hacer tambien con un 555 (Monoestable) y no hay limite inferior para la frecuencia

Si el integrado te calienta estas haciendo algo incorrecto, por que no publicas tu esquema ?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 4, 2008)

gracias por reafirmar mi post Fogonazo,jejeje. es que a veces se me confunde monostable con astable.

pero entonces lo postee bien...un logro!


----------



## yopicuo (Jun 5, 2008)

finalmente he conseguido que funcione... tuve que cambiar el integrado por el de 14pins, y volver a ajustar los condensadores. 

Ahora, el problema es que el rango de tensiones de salida (del lm2917) va desde 1.98v a 3.87 ,aproximadamente 2v, y no consigo ajustar el LM3914 para que, a los 4v de entrada, se encienda el led 10, y que en el mínimo de 2v solo se encienda el primer o segundo led. 

Estoy pensando en colocar dos potenciómetros de 10k, a la salida de los terminales 7 y 8 (como se ve en la hoja de caracteristicas) e ir variandolos a la par, pero no lo veo muy eficiente, ya les comentaré.

Gracias de todas formas...


Fogonazo, lo de emplear un 555 para hacer la conversión frecuencia - tensión, también lo tuve en cuenta antes de usar el lm2917, pero lo deseché porque el circuito que encontré solo me permitía disminuir la tensión , conforme aumentaba la frecuencia, y no fui capaz de ajustarlo de forma inversa. ¿ sabes como hacer ese diseño o en que página puedo encontrar información sobre el tema?

bueno, un saludo y gracias por responder.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 8, 2008)

yopicuo dijo:
			
		

> ......Fogonazo, lo de emplear un 555 para hacer la conversión frecuencia - tensión, también lo tuve en cuenta antes de usar el lm2917, pero lo deseché porque el circuito que encontré solo me permitía disminuir la tensión , conforme aumentaba la frecuencia, y no fui capaz de ajustarlo de forma inversa. ¿ sabes como hacer ese diseño o en que página puedo encontrar información sobre el tema?
> 
> bueno, un saludo y gracias por responder.



Te comento como sería la cosa:

Te armas un monoestable con un ciclo (TOn) ligeramente inferior (En tiempo) al periodo de la maxima frecuencia que quieres convertir, la salida del 555 la rectificas con un diodo rapido y la aplicas a un capacitor, (resistencia mediante)

Tu frecuencia a convertir sera el disparo del 555.

Sobre el capacitor apareceran pulsos sincronizados con la frecuencia y de ancho constante (Monoestable), a mayor frecuencia seran mas los pulsos que "cargaran" el capacitor.

Debes establecer un valor de descarga del capacitor a travez de una resistencia, un valor bajo te dara mucho ripple, un valor demasiado alto no sera eficaz ante una disminución de frecuencia

El resultado final es a mayor frecuencia mayor tension

Saludos


----------

